# something i found funny



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2008)

didn't know where to post it so here goes.

was in a box store the other night, its been raining all that day. Went over to get some wood filler in the paint department. 

I was listening to a customer talking to the paint guy telling him his ceiling is leaking. He was describing to the paint guy, he had tounge in groove ceiling and it was leaking. He wanted some type of caulking since the water was coming thru the grooves.

well the paint guy did just that ,sold him 2 tubes of silicon.:blink:

can only imagine whats going to happen:whistling


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

he didn't say anything about finding the real problem? :blink: wow, gotta love the box stores.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hope you handed that customer a card, "If you want that fixed right, call me"


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Dummy!!! Should have sold him a tarp. That would have fixed it good.


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

have any of you ever over heard one of the employees at the box stores giving homeowners advice on how to handle something. It would be like me telling someone how to read sheet music. they have no idea...it's even better when they approach me when i'm dressed in my casual clothes on sunday picking up a couple things for home. i always just lead them on and keep asking questions...then i laugh about it the rest of the day as i go about my honey do list.

spencer


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> didn't know where to post it so here goes.
> 
> was in a box store the other night, its been raining all that day. Went over to get some wood filler in the paint department.
> 
> ...


One pineapple leading another pineapple.


----------



## canuck (Oct 22, 2008)

That's customer service at its best


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

repeat business :w00t:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

This is a prime example of solving the issue, but not the problem. 

"Issue" is a word used in politically correct business environs that abhor strife and such things as, critical thinking, real research, experience, reality... the list goes on.

Suffice it to say, that if you can deal with the "issues" you won't ever have to deal with the real problem. This type of thinking is pervasive in our world and the world at large.

If our congress passes a law to help out some folks that got in trouble because the law allowed them to, then they have dealt with the issue, but not the problem. BUT, they have satisfied the short term needs of their voters. The real problem might be the long term needs of the country, and not some bad businessmen. 

If homies can sell two tubes of caulk and solve the issue of water pouring down from a ceiling for even two minutes, they, like our fearless leaders, have solved the issue, but not the problem. 

We as professionals can see that there are bigger fish to fry besides T&G ceiling boards... I often wonder what the professionals in the world of high finance see when they look at the those same boards.


----------



## Danksoldier (May 29, 2008)

*what's up with that*



Double-A said:


> This is a prime example of solving the issue, but not the problem.
> I often wonder what the professionals in the world of high finance see when they look at the those same boards.



They would rip him off then charge him 5% on the backside!! :no:

On another note have you guys been given the run down by the new contractors sales guys trying to get leads at H.D. One guy once gave me the same speal twice in one day, then again the next. I just let them waste there time since they don't even give me a chance to tell them I'm a contractor. FOOLS!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Legally, HD, Blowes and similar store Employees are NOT allowed to give "advice" concerning remedies!

This is a Prime Example as to why!

The T&G once caulked will hold a buncha H2O and eventually give way, collapse and PROBABLY do some SERIOUS damage to the "innocent bystander" below!

Do I hear the faint sound of Jacoby and Meyers???????


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Naw, Dewey, Schrooum and Howe

or 

Rottweiler, Rottweiler, Pitbull and Pug.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Jim Adler...The TEXAS HAMMER


----------

